# Marines allegedly kill 24 Civlilians



## _TheSaint_ (31 May 2006)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/world/3916264.html



> Findings counter claims by Marines
> 
> Death records showed all the Iraqi civilians killed in Haditha had been shot
> 
> ...



This just proves that the Marines in Iraq are not helping out the situation. They should retreat to Kuwait or somewhere and let the civil war take place. If things get outta hand then they can step back in. Killings like this are just going to ruin the soldiers lives as well as the families involved and completely ruin any cooperation that they might have recieved from locals. How many more "terrorists" did this create? You can be if they did this to my family I'd be one of them. Iraq is a job for the UN at this point rather than the US armed forces because at least then no single country is to blame. The US motto in Iraq should be "winning the hearts and minds of Iraqis...by splattering them all over the streets".

Don't believe me?  Here's the latest.....Marines shot and killed two women including one pregnant lady on the way to the hospital to give birth......

www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/05/31/iraq.main/index.html


----------



## meni0n (31 May 2006)

Excellent armchairing there. Keep it up, maybe you should apply to be a UN ambassador. *sarcasm off*


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 May 2006)

I rarely engage in personal repartee here, but you are an idiot aren't you...?

This incident is under investigation and the truth will doubtless come out.  Until then, drawing conclusions is a dangerous and foolhardy thing to do.  However, given your posting history, I shouldn't be surprised that you've chosen this path.


----------



## GAP (31 May 2006)

Strange   ???  I don't see any of your posts telling us about any of the thousands of good things the marines have done for the Iraq people.

One group, one situation, one time....wasn't there something going around awhile back about people living in glass houses?

As for the pregnant women shot in error, I noticed you left out that they went through checkpoints, ignored warnings, etc. or don't those count when you have a point to make?


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 May 2006)

_TheSaint_ 

If you are trolling for a mix up, cease and desist.

I guess you have not learned from your, recently lifted, warning.  You will not be asked again, but will be continued up the warning ladder.

Locked until future developments.

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

Here's to you Saint........


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 May 2006)

Unlocked,

And keep it civil.

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (31 May 2006)

You mean...play nice?   :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

Thanks again!


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

School days.....


----------



## _TheSaint_ (31 May 2006)

Take it easy peoples. This is just my opinion. If civilians are getting killed regularly, how is that going to win "hearts and minds" in Iraq? I'm not talking about Afghanistan, where the situation is different. So separate the two please- I support our efforts there. In Iraq, however, Marines are making the situation worse.

Please tell me what would be wrong with a redeployment out of Iraq and then wait to see if the Iraqi government can fight on its own? How is having Marines accidentally shooting innocents helping their cause?


----------



## GAP (31 May 2006)

> If civilians are getting killed regularly



 ??? I think you are just  :brickwall: 

You have a message you want to flog and commonsense and facts *ARE NOT * going to get in your way!!


----------



## _TheSaint_ (31 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Thanks again!



No offense but I've been to third world countries and ANYONE is happy to be in a picture. I'm sure I could find some equal and opposite pictures of Haditha victims which might add some irony to those. Here's one....


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

Here's another:


----------



## _TheSaint_ (31 May 2006)

Well if we forget the larger picture for a moment, and focus on the individuals, according to that report, the victims had gunshot wounds to the head in many cases. Either these guys were good shots or this was close up execution. That being the case, I think there should be no leniency- murder is murder whether you're in the Army or not.

 If you want to just ignore this event, or worse, cover it up because of the fact that it paints a bad picture of Marines- just remember what happened to a fine Regiment in Canada after the Somalia affair. Because the government tried to cover it up, and because of the secrecy the Airborne had to stand down. Had all the facts been given straight then there would still be an Airborne today.


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

Wow!

Are you ever out in 'Left Field'.  Well, probably lost out in the woods.  You really don't have a clue.  Back to the Marines.  You seem to think the US military is a bunch of 'Baby Killing Automatons".  You are giving us quite an impression of what kind of narrow minded person you are.  How can you go through life without an unbiased, informed look at it and all its' splendors.  The Americans are a very devote people too, so don't think that you have a monopoly on "justice and the good of man"


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 May 2006)

> so don't think that you have a monopoly on "justice and the good of man"



C'mon, George, maybe he does...he's a "Saint" after all... Heh...


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

More from Iraq (not Afghanistan).


----------



## _TheSaint_ (31 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> Are you ever out in 'Left Field'.  Well, probably lost out in the woods.  You really don't have a clue.  Back to the Marines.  You seem to think the US military is a bunch of 'Baby Killing Automatons".



No, I believe THIS ONE UNIT might be a bunch of "baby killing automatons" or at least have some serious mental cases. The facts will come out soon enough but since prominent ex-military members like Rep Murtha are already calling it a massacre tells me the way this is likely to go. Why would you support murder? Just because you are a military member doesn't mean you have to take sides with the crazies. There's crazies in all walks of life and some get into the military. Some are even Officers, and can shape young minds so that events like this take place. If this does turn out to be a real massacre, they better look and see who's at the top of the food chain there.


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2006)

.....And sanctimonious speculation by individuals with no knowledge of the facts, nor experience, does nothing in any Criminal Investigation but muddy the waters.  If you were an 'Eye Witness' to the event, instead of someone on an Internet Forum, you may have something relevant to say.  Instead you post one story from the Press, and we all know how reliable they are, especially the first articles, and then spew off at the mouth about how terrible the Americans are.  Does this sound about right?  Let's post facts and not speculation.


----------



## The_Pipes (31 May 2006)

In response the part about the pregnant lady, it may be sad and tragic. But if you come up to a VCP or whatever was set up you slow down and follow what is directed. Driving fast and not stopping equates a possible VBIED situation and the correct action was taken, everyone in the same situation would have done the same thing, well those with common sense anyway. Seems fairly similar to the incident in A'stan of the one taxi driver who didn't stop for a Canadian VCP and ended up getting fired at and killed, and the leftist media were in uproar that we senselessly killed this taxi driver. 

In regards to the other incident it too is tragic. But there's no need for speculation until the investigation is done. But in regards to what Saint said about "THIS ONE UNIT might be a bunch of 'baby killing automatons'" it seems to bring me back to Dave Grossman's booked which I recently read out of curiosity. Most humans are resistant to killing. Going off my memory I think he stated that 2% of people are not. To propose that this whole UNIT is the 2% in the US Marines is absurd. There are crazies in the world, there's American crazies, Canadian crazies, and crazies worldwide. But just because they're American Marines in Iraq does not mean the WHOLE UNIT are a bunch of murderous babykillers.

We do not know exactly what occured and therefore don't base an opinion based off of the BIASED media you are receiving.

"Why would you support murder? Just because you are a military member doesn't mean you have to take sides with the crazies"
I'll take sides with the truth, and once that is revealed through gruelling investigation I will take a side, but it won't be with crazies, it'll be for or against US Marines. And only those involved.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 May 2006)

Locked until some OFFICIAL results are forthcoming.


----------

